# Rescape routine



## Deano3 (17 Oct 2021)

Hi everyone i am reacaping my 900 soon and just wondering in what routine you go about this, my plan is 

Partially rain the 900 and put some of the water in large blue container.

Remove plants and place in container 

Set filter up on the blue container

Remove hadscape carefully

Drain water low to net out fosh and shrimp.

Remove aquasoil and lava rock

Rinse glass and clean glass with water only, maybe a few rinses and partial refils to get soil etc off.

Allow to dry then aqasoil in and scape etc. Once happy plant and fill then daily water changes.

Does that sound ok ? Also is it ok to fill blue container with tap water ? Rather than tank water

Dean


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Oct 2021)

You need to add "regret" as a stage, then acceptance lol


----------



## Deano3 (18 Oct 2021)

😅  yeah forgot them stages, does the order sound about right and anyone have anything to add ?

Thanks dean


----------



## Courtneybst (18 Oct 2021)

Sounds pretty much spot on. It's probably overlooked but I would make sure you've made food for yourself _in advance_. You'll be grateful when you're wading through soil and are starving.


----------



## ScareCrow (18 Oct 2021)

I find using plastic sheeting to cover flooring helps as you don't have to worry too much about dropping stuff. At the end it makes it easier to tidy up too. Just carefully fold up the sheet and clean it off outside.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Oct 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Sounds pretty much spot on. It's probably overlooked but I would make sure you've made food for yourself _in advance_. You'll be grateful when you're wading through soil and are starving.


your right sounds like great idea long day ahead thanks mate 😊


----------



## Deano3 (18 Oct 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I find using plastic sheeting to cover flooring helps as you don't have to worry too much about dropping stuff. At the end it makes it easier to tidy up too. Just carefully fold up the sheet and clean it off outside.


Yeah will use towels or sheeting of some sort thanks,

Also should it be fine using fresh tap water in the container then connecting up my filter to it  as long as treated with prime just like carrying out water change ?

I was worried to much tap water could wipe out bacteria from filter like rinsing media in sink 😅


----------



## Garuf (18 Oct 2021)

I’ve had better success bagging up plants especially if I’m forced to do it in 2 goes - which is often the case because I’m an idiot and often start in the afternoon and have to accept defeat in the wee hours. I also like to let the stems get to peak thickness before you’d want to replant before starting the process if I’m reusing plants.


----------



## Kevin Eades (18 Oct 2021)

Deano3 said:


> Yeah will use towels or sheeting of some sort thanks,
> 
> Also should it be fine using fresh tap water in the container then connecting up my filter to it  as long as treated with prime just like carrying out water change ?
> 
> I was worried to much tap water could wipe out bacteria from filter like rinsing media in sink 😅


Why not just use tank water and save money on chemicals. Your getting rid of the water anyway. There won't be an issue using tap if it's decent temperature and you use prime before turning the filter on.


----------



## Karmicnull (18 Oct 2021)

If you've got fish and plants in your blue container with a filter going you should be good for a few days, which lets you take your time. And you can use some of the water from the blue container when you refill the 900.


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Oct 2021)

Make sure you have a full day to do it


----------



## Wookii (19 Oct 2021)

Sounds like a decent plan Dean - my additional tips would be:


If you remove plants and hardscape while livestock is still in the tank, add some Prime as disturbing the substrate can release some ammonia.
Keep a filter of some sort running on the main tank until everything is removed, as you’ll find a lot of muck will be stirred up making it difficult to see anything without a filter continuing to clear the water.
I’d recommend saving and reusing a decent chunk of your soil and mixing it with any new you add - it’ll dramatically speed up your tank maturation after the rescape.
I found it much easier and less stressful catching the livestock first using a bottle trap. I managed to catch all the fish before removing any hard scape with minimal stress to them. I just used a spare filter on the temporary container with some of the main filter media transferred into it.


----------

